# Forum Argomenti di discussione Fallimenti e procedure concorsuali  Dichiarazione maxiperiodo fallimento

## fabrizio

In questi giorni devo predisporre la dichiarazione relativa alla chiusura di un fallimento di una srl iniziato nel 2001; siccome è la prima che predispongo ci sono alcuni dubbi che vorrei chiarire:
- innanzitutto occorre utilizzare il vecchio modello unico 2007 (fallimento chiuso in data 28/6/2007) giusto?
- quali quadri occorre compilare? Solo il quadro relativo al reddito d'impresa? Premetto che il fallimento non presenta residuo attivo e pertanto non c'è alcuna imposta da liquidare...
- ai fini della disciplina delle società di comodo è corretto indicare come causa di esclusione la numero 3? (non è più prevista la necessità di predisporre l'interpello disapplicativo...)
- per quanto riguarda gli studi di settore la causa di esclusione è la numero 6? Non si può indicare come causa quella della durata periodo inposta superiore a 12 mesi in modo da non dover comunque compilare il prospetto? 
Spero di non avere scritto troppe fesserie, come potete capire ho un pò le idee confuse, confido in un vostro aiuto!
Ciao

----------


## kismet

Di solito io faccio così: Ok per il modello vecchio.
 Se non c'è attivo e non ci sono crediti compilo solo il quadro degli amministratori (indicando quello precedente al curatore) ed i soci, ed indico nel quadro RF il capitale. Non barro sul frontespizio la casella studi di settore nè indico cause di inoperatività (secondo me il cod. 3 non è corretto, per quanto assimilabile alla situazione). Non mi risulta che per i fallimenti debbano essere compilati gli studi ai fini statistici. Per cautela poi, premetto sempre alla denominazione sociale la dicitura: "fall.to n.". Ciao, Kismet

----------

